# Error's from Van Til ?



## Mayflower (Mar 11, 2009)

I know that many benefit much from van Til, but i was wondering if there are also those whom holds more to the views of Gordon Clark, and i would like to know were they think that van Til has his error's ?


----------



## steven-nemes (Mar 11, 2009)

John Robbins says there are contradictions in Van Til's thought, and that it is also not quite clear at times.

I wouldn't know. I haven't read any Van Til.


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 11, 2009)

I sure hope I'm never guilty of having unclear thoughts.


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 11, 2009)

Redbeetle on youtube tried to prove that Van Til was a Unitarian in his thinking and that he denied God's attributes as being fixed, its funny though cause now NeoConvert on youtube is doing a video series refuting the lies of Redbeetle. Redbeetle's favorite theologian is Gordon Clark and is trying to prove that Van Til is inferior to Clark, and Redbeetle has a STUPID ACCENT!(no offense)......just sayin......


----------



## steven-nemes (Mar 11, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> I sure hope I'm never guilty of having unclear thoughts.



Robbins thinks it to be of utmost importance that a philosopher, theologian, etc., especially a Christian one, be clear and easy to understand. He seems to think obscure or difficult language is un-Christian-like.


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I think sandals are unChristian like.....


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 11, 2009)

Mayflower said:


> I know that many benefit much from van Til, but i was wondering if there are also those whom holds more to the views of Gordon Clark, and i would like to know were they think that van Til has his error's ?



Go to the Trinity Foundation website. They have a lot of that type of material. I would stick to Clark and Robbins only. A lot of the other writers are too derivative. Then go to cmfnow.com and select free articles and read the Contra-Robbins articles by Bahnsen. You should also read the writings of Van Til online to better understand Clark's objections. It was a big brou-ha-ha (sp?) and didn't really solve anything.


----------



## steven-nemes (Mar 11, 2009)

charliejunfan said:


> Well I think sandals are unChristian like.....



Don't understand the objection; surely Robbins' criticism is more fitting and not as trivial as yours.


----------

